# $400+



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Ouch!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-TYCO-MOD...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item4a9bdd7fea


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Ouch is right! Nice car, for $10.00. Some people have too much money.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:freak: Sure. rr


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tjet Camaro...*

Fellas...

Based on the sellers other auctions, that car is NOT a MM recast. It looks like the real thing to me. $10? Yeah me too.. Clearly it IS a $400 car.

What is the value on an orginal black Camaro Tjet?

-marc and marcus


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

How about a JL/AW for $125?
http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-CHEVY-NOVA...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item20ae005f2e
hojoe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow!! How could anyone pass up an opportunity like that?? :freak: Someone better jump on that buy it now before I do!!! :tongue:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Ridiculous car prices...*

It's almost time to start a flame thread... BUT we shouldn't because mom always said if you don't have anything nice to say..... 

It seems that the level of ignorance or blatant "baiting" on that site is getting at bit out of hand. I have seen at least half a dozen auctions just this weekend that had no earthly explanation.

Another problem that seems to be running rampant is the descriptions of items that are flat out wrong. Missing details, fuzzy pictures.. 

But- without mentioning names, one seller that lists a bunch of cars, has few if any cars that are not broken somehow. The first ohhh say 30 times I looked at his cars listed and thought- sweet deal!, turned out to have broken window posts. Now if I see the "broken car seller" I just slide on by. 

I know, i know.. he's just trying to sell his cars, but how many people want a broken slot car? 

-marc and marcus


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

hojoe said:


> How about a JL/AW for $125?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1970-CHEVY-NOVA...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item20ae005f2e
> hojoe


AH come on .......it has RRR wheels on it and white lettered tires. :thumbsup:
It must be worth AT LEAST $125.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those wheels and tires are just the icing on the cake!!! Check out the windshield from the front view!!! Minty fresh!!! :lol: NIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

smokinHOs said:


> It's almost time to start a flame thread... BUT we shouldn't because mom always said if you don't have anything nice to say.....
> 
> It seems that the level of ignorance or blatant "baiting" on that site is getting at bit out of hand. I have seen at least half a dozen auctions just this weekend that had no earthly explanation.
> 
> ...


Yeah ...in the case of this Camaro the fuzzy pix arent helping this guys cause.


----------



## krazikev (Oct 29, 2009)

*brown camaro slot car and dollors 1,800. !!!*

this is average in this economy!! look on SLOTCAR AND DOLLORS (zanzaman) a brown camaro with NO box sold for 1,800. in a good economy back then :wave:!!


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

How rare is it ?? Not by guide standards. But by how many have you seen standards.
The one I think is funny is the AFX rebel charger there have been three to five a month on the bay for ten years now and they still draw good money.
Cool car but rare ???


----------

